# Imigration NZ Second Time



## nitram1979

Hi,

we spent six great years in New Zealand but moved back to Europe after our son was born in 2016...we missed our families. However, now after almost 2 years there is not a single day when we do not miss New Zealand..so definitely some serious homesickness =). There is a possibility that we might move back to aotearoa in the next couple of years.

since I haven't heard of any similar stories or people doing a second time immigration step. Is there anyone who did a similar move and can share their experience (what made you move back, when did you decide, family response etc.)

Cheers


----------



## slim8589

We moved from NZ to Qatar in 2010. Shipped all our furniture back to the UK, sold our cars and lots of other stuff. Plan was to go to UK from Qatar.
In the end we came back to NZ. We saw lots of our family while in the Middle East but just could not really see an easy way back into Europe with housing costs so high.
The more laid-back pace of life in NZ attracted us back too.


----------

